# Freie SMTP-Server die Relay unterstützen



## Robert Steichele (22. Mai 2005)

Gibt es so etwas noch?
Gibt es alternativ überhaupt noch freie SMTP-Server?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Ben Ben (24. Mai 2005)

Jeder der einen hat gehört erschlagen und dann am besten nochmal.
Ansonsten scanne mal etwas bei Rootserveranbietern.... und wenn du einen findest -> erschlagen.


----------



## Friesi (24. Mai 2005)

Es bringt eigentlich auch nicht viel über einen OpenRelay Emails zu verschicken, da die von den meisten Email Server sowieso nicht angenommen werden.

Ansonsten schließen ich mich Ben Ben an.


----------

